# These babies about 5 months old need a home. They are friendly but on the street. Neighbours dont wa



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

These babies about 5 months old need a home. They are friendly but on the street. Neighbours dont want them there are are being nasty. The girl who looks after them feas for their life. Mum is only a year old herself and also needs a loving home.








Only serious enquiries please We rescue cats and dogs from spain please visit www.paws-on-heart.co.uk and click on the Facebook link we are a non profitable charity please visit our site and read all about us


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

https://plus.google.com/112981213667357993469/posts/7yGGeDmp6f8


----------



## Justineblant1234 (Oct 2, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/315389142134423/permalink/382761578730512/


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Such beautiful cats, I do hope you find them a good home soon.


----------

